# Civil Experience Application Help



## ankit0621 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey there fellow engineers,

I have about 5years of expereince in construction under my belt, a MBA and have passed my FE exam, my next big hurdle is to complete the PE....however whats harder then the exam itself is the application. I have completed my application (spent a couple of days) and i had it returned by one of my reference saying "this will not fly." Although the experience i have is good enough for the exam.

Could fellow experts please help me with samples of what you wrote in your application so i know how to approach the first part of the PE.

I really need to write the exam next October (2010). PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HELP...


----------



## ankit0621 (Dec 19, 2009)

ankit0621 said:


> Hey there fellow engineers,I have about 5years of expereince in construction under my belt, a MBA and have passed my FE exam, my next big hurdle is to complete the PE....however whats harder then the exam itself is the application. I have completed my application (spent a couple of days) and i had it returned by one of my reference saying "this will not fly." Although the experience i have is good enough for the exam.
> 
> Could fellow experts please help me with samples of what you wrote in your application so i know how to approach the first part of the PE.
> 
> I really need to write the exam next October (2010). PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HELP...


This is slightly upsetting, 27 views and no one to help out.....please guys im asking for your help...

Thanks...


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 19, 2009)

My guess is that this thread got lost in the hubbub of results coming in. Applications vary from state to state so I can't answer your question directly. I can only answer from the perspective of the application I filled out (Georgia). I assume most of the application is pretty straight forward and the section you are asking about is the portion where you describe your engineering experience? On the Georgia application it states



> Describe experience (one line is not sufficient) detailing in first person the work you personally performed in design, study, review, testing or other tasks which required your engineering skills. This work should be progressive in difficulty and magnitude; demonstrate sufficient breadth and scope, not narrow technical skill focus; and reflect the acquired ability to design and apply engineering principles to demonstrate that your judgment may be trusted on projects involving public health and safety. Do not attach resumes or project lists. Experience must be verified by PE associates even if you are self-employed.


For each of my work engagements I wrote a short summary of what my task in that position entailed.

If one of your references told you that your application was not acceptable maybe you could ask that person what the problem was.


----------



## TXCoogPE (Dec 19, 2009)

What could be happening is that they know that reviewers are looking for specific words to show up in the descriptions. If you go to the TX Board of professional engineers website in the download section, you will find an example of the descriptions that TX looks for. Look at the

"EXAMPLE OF A SUPPLEMENTARY EXPERIENCE RECORD" download.

http://www.tbpe.state.tx.us/downloads.htm


----------



## ankit0621 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you for your responses. I had asked my reference what the problem was and he said ask around and you will learn. I wish i could not use this reference but since i have worked with this reference for 3 of my 5 years of expereince i need to use him.

It kind of sucks if you get stuck with the wrong person....oh well....


----------



## liswanson (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi there! I have a very similar issue, except my former employer has no engineering experience and therefore doesn’t know how to help. I worked for a real estate developer in Florida for the last 5 years managing the design and construction of neighborhoods. Very engineering intensive however my employer was merely the "money guy" and I was the only technical person employed by him. Any examples you have found would be a great assistance as I attempt to prepare my application and I will share whatever I am able to find as well. Thanks!


----------



## Ona (Jan 22, 2010)

This is all very subjective. Even though it is a national exam (i.e. same exam in each state), the states have different requirements to give you the pleasure of sitting for an 8 hour exam.

The most glaring example:

My NY application was 11 pages filled with engineering calculations and responsibilities. Very clear and concise. I used other engineers applications which were accepted in the past as a template. I was denied.

My CT application allowed for only ONE SENTENCE to describe my experience in each job. Everything was less than a page - they only gave a little box to fill in. I was accepted.

You need to find people in your State to help you.


----------



## yatkins (Jan 25, 2010)

Check out this link from ASCE. http://content.constructioninst.org/Profes...lLicensure.html

I used the wording in the list under the Gaining Experience section. On the application I first listed all the items in that list that applied to me. Then, on a separate sheet of paper, I listed 2 specific projects I worked on with that employer with a resume type list of responsibilities/functions for each project. Last, I listed "similar projects" with no detail other than location.

This seemed to be OK for Missouri.


----------



## humner (Jan 26, 2010)

Ona said:


> This is all very subjective. Even though it is a national exam (i.e. same exam in each state), the states have different requirements to give you the pleasure of sitting for an 8 hour exam.
> The most glaring example:
> 
> My NY application was 11 pages filled with engineering calculations and responsibilities. Very clear and concise. I used other engineers applications which were accepted in the past as a template. I was denied.
> ...


Amen to that. Have done tons of design work and years of inspection work here in NY. Ended up going to Vermont to take my test. I am beginning to wonder how exactly they actually look at the resumes. Have heard similar stories from others here in NY. Maybe we just don't know the right people. LOL


----------



## EnvEngineer (Jan 26, 2010)

It would be helpful to know how much experience you need to qualify, here in ca with a MS you only need one year. I also used construction experience to qualify. I emulated the text in the qualifying experience description. In my case I used alot of field management of civil engineering projects, the description is insuring that the civil design is fully executed in the field under the supervision of a PE.

Sounds like this guy is being really hard nosed about this or has another issue with you. Have you worked on items (drawings or documents) that were stamped by a PE, have you managed field work that had drawings that were stamped?

Another consideration is you dont have to work for the PE you just need to be under their supervision, both of my PE sponcer I did not work for or in the same company, but I did management of their projects and asked them to sponcer me and they agreed. I did have another PE that I work under for a year at the same company as well.


----------

